# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  حل مشكلة تفريغ شحن ايفون 5s

## البوب شريف

مشكلة بالايفون 5s وهي تفريغ الشحن وهي 90 بالمئة من ايسي  u2  طريقة معرفة العطل وهي نزع الحماية وهي شيل قطعة الحديد الخارجية ومن  ثم تشغيل الجهاز ونضع اصبعنا على ايسي u2 فهناك حرارة بهذه القطعة  والحمدلله اكثر من عشرة اجهزة نفس المشكلة وتم الحل بتغيير ايسي u2 وللعلم  انا ايسي u2 غير محمية وسهلة التغيير وعن طريق تجربيتي بعدة اجهزة تم الحل

----------


## starmec

chokran akhi

----------


## abodistlit

chokran akhi

----------

